# Bush idLCD26tv27HD flashing primrary colours



## jojo578 (Jan 3, 2010)

I was not around when the t.v began to do this, and have not been able to ascertain what happened at the time. The T.V powers up fine but none of the controls work, either on the remote or on the top of the tv itself. The panel constantly displays a cycle of the primary colours, each displaying for about a second or so. The manual for the tv has long been lost, and after hours trawling google, I have given up on finding an electric copy to see if their is a hard reset:sigh:. Anyone have any Ideas?


----------



## bugblaster (Mar 23, 2010)

jojo578 said:


> I was not around when the t.v began to do this, and have not been able to ascertain what happened at the time. The T.V powers up fine but none of the controls work, either on the remote or on the top of the tv itself. The panel constantly displays a cycle of the primary colours, each displaying for about a second or so. The manual for the tv has long been lost, and after hours trawling google, I have given up on finding an electric copy to see if their is a hard reset:sigh:. Anyone have any Ideas?


your tv eprom inside the tv 24c64 is corrupted or when inoto service mode

you will need to get a replacement 24c64 preprogramed off a faulty set the exact same tv ! if you can....did you use a universal remote or plug in a new dvd or device peior to the set going wrong ?


----------



## bugblaster (Mar 23, 2010)

have obtained the bin code for this tv if you require it

regards...bugblaster


----------

